# Suggestions for this cut



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

I need to make a couple of long cuts similar to the one in this photo. I'm cutting through 1/2" wood panel siding. The problem is that I can't get my circular saw or my reciprocating saw into that area to make the cut flush to the perpendicular wall.

I have an oscillating saw with various blades. It will make the cut but very slowly. I could spend an hour or two making the cuts. I would also go through a few blades.

Does anybody have any suggestions for a tool or technique that I may not be thinking of?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

While you spend that hour or two you can think about what you would do with out that tool.


----------



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> While you spend that hour or two you can think about what you would do with out that tool.


Haha, I see your point.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

jason49855 said:


> Haha, I see your point.


 It would be ugly with a chisel. A chain saw in the right hands would do most of it.


Maybe a chainsaw blade on an angle grinder.


----------



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> It would be ugly with a chisel. A chain saw in the right hands would do most of it.
> 
> 
> Maybe a chainsaw blade on an angle grinder.


I'm decent with a chainsaw and I have a 16", maybe I'll give that a shot. It looks like those angle grinder blades are all sold out haha!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

You should be able to get that cut carefully using a sawzall with a very low angle.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Cutting it in the corner or just off the corner?


Take it down and cut it.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

A toe-kick saw would probably work.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

What you are doing is a recipe for disaster. Cutting an electric cable into a narrow channel without nail and screw protection is an accident waiting to happen.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

jason49855 said:


> It looks like those angle grinder blades are all sold out haha!



I'm glad to see those sold out. In my opinion those are something that should be taken off the market and the sooner the better. 



Pic -- not my hand but IIR this pic was posted here on the forum.


----------



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

rjniles said:


> What you are doing is a recipe for disaster. Cutting an electric cable into a narrow channel without nail and screw protection is an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


The cable has been removed since the picture was taken. It was there from the previous owner.

I appreciate the thought though.


----------



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'm glad to see those sold out. In my opinion those are something that should be taken off the market and the sooner the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic -- not my hand but IIR this pic was posted here on the forum.


I found one of the blades on Amazon. A reviewer gave it 5 stars along with a picture of his amputated finger.


----------



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

Colbyt said:


> Cutting it in the corner or just off the corner?
> 
> 
> Take it down and cut it.


Taking it down isn't possible without removing some of the tongue and groove would on the joining wall. The wood was installed with construction adhesive and would be destroyed, unfortunately. The paneling that I need to cut through extends past the tongue and groove so it is basically locked in at that corner.


----------



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

HotRodx10 said:


> A toe-kick saw would probably work.


That looks like a possible winner!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Maybe you don't have alot of experience with a recip saw....but at a low angle, it'll follow your verticle border right down...experiment with it....your most difficult part will be getting it started with a very low angle and let it gently eat its way into the cut.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Maybe you don't have alot of experience with a recip saw....but at a low angle, it'll follow your verticle border right down...experiment with it....your most difficult part will be getting it started with a very low angle and let it gently eat its way into the cut.


Need a long blade for that. Wish they would make one with a rounded end instead of a point.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Need a long blade for that. Wish they would make one with a rounded end instead of a point.


 *************************************************
I could make the end rounded and even sharpen it to a knife edge for you but i'm expensive.:vs_laugh:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A hand saw is so dated it's pathetic, but would one be out of the question for this one cut? :biggrin2:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> *************************************************
> I could make the end rounded and even sharpen it to a knife edge for you but i'm expensive.:vs_laugh:


It would need teeth too. :wink2:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

recip saw + maybe 10 mins= done.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Need a long blade for that. Wish they would make one with a rounded end instead of a point.


i have seen one like that, but that was years ago. i think they called it a "plunge blade" . it had a 1/4 round end with teeth.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

bingo, and they are even more elaborate these days. 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...A79701AB9641&first=1&scenario=ImageBasicHover


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

We do a ton of demo work, as well as framing. That cut would be done with the sawzall every day. Sawzall surgery requires a good touch, but once you get it started you will get a good feel for it. The blade can be conformed to bend awkwardly, which will allow it to cut flush. I am sure you are going to add some kind of trim piece there no matter what you make the cut with.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> It would need teeth too. :wink2:


No problem. How much set ya want, cross cut, rip or combination, but the price just increased.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

With this blade it would be a whole bunch easier.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

jason49855 said:


> I need to make a couple of long cuts similar to the one in this photo. I'm cutting through 1/2" wood panel siding. The problem is that I can't get my circular saw or my reciprocating saw into that area to make the cut flush to the perpendicular wall.
> 
> I have an oscillating saw with various blades. It will make the cut but very slowly. I could spend an hour or two making the cuts. I would also go through a few blades.
> 
> ...



I more and more use my multitool when I am confronted with a cut like that. I use a wide 2 1/2" blade. You don't just press, you keep the saw moving at all times to clear the sawdust. When you push the blade straight in, the sawdust has no place to go and the blade heats up until the teeth lose their temper. You will be surprised at how fast it cuts if you keep the blade moving.


Sawzall isn't a bad approach either. For flush cuts, I like a 12" blade run at a very shallow angle to the surface.


----------



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Maybe you don't have alot of experience with a recip saw....but at a low angle, it'll follow your verticle border right down...experiment with it....your most difficult part will be getting it started with a very low angle and let it gently eat its way into the cut.


I would say that I have intermediate experience with a reciprocating saw but not a cut like you're suggesting. I'll give it a shot just for the experience though.

I appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

sixeightten said:


> We do a ton of demo work, as well as framing. That cut would be done with the sawzall every day. Sawzall surgery requires a good touch, but once you get it started you will get a good feel for it. The blade can be conformed to bend awkwardly, which will allow it to cut flush. I am sure you are going to add some kind of trim piece there no matter what you make the cut with.


I will definitely be adding trim to cover the cut. There will be some drywall work involved as well.


----------



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

Thank you for the great ideas, everybody! I went with the toe cut saw and it was the perfect solution. Plus, now I have a toe cut saw! I've never heard of these until now.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Nealtw said:


> Need a long blade for that. Wish they would make one with a rounded end instead of a point.


https://www.amazon.com/Spyder-20004...599924739&sprefix=spider+recip,aps,202&sr=8-9



EDIT: just saw the mini-thread within talking about these very things.

At any rate, a sawzall blade will bend and cut flush right down the opposing wall. Another vote for that method here.


----------



## jason49855 (May 4, 2020)

jproffer said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Spyder-20004...599924739&sprefix=spider+recip,aps,202&sr=8-9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to get one of these just to have on hand. I've been looking for something like this but haven't found them in the stores. I should have known they were hiding in the Amazon.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL, I think I actually got mine at Lowes or HD, but it's easier and to your door with Amazon if you can wait until........................................................well I used to say if you can wait 2 days....now, who knows. "Free 2 day shipping" isn't exactly accurate anymore beyond the free part.


----------



## JohnLeePettimor (Sep 24, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> It would be ugly with a chisel. A chain saw in the right hands would do most of it.
> 
> 
> Maybe a chainsaw blade on an angle grinder.


NEVER USE THIS TOOL! Check this out, and you'll see why:


----------

